# New Age Laws



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

So are the new no age requirement laws going to be in effect for turkey season


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Good question.. I sure hope so!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jeffthedj said:


> Good question.. I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> SimplyOutdoors TV


Me too my buddies wife is expecting in the next week, wanna get the little girl/boy their first bird this spring


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Based on the way the legislation was written, they should be in effect next year. Here is the latest:

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153--267263--RSS,00.html

Workgroup Presents Recommendations to NRC for Mentored Youth Hunting
Contact: Mary Dettloff, 517-241-1172 
Agency: Natural Resources 




Dec. 12, 2011

A workgroup comprised of conservation groups and youth hunters presented recommendations for regulations for mentored youth hunting in Michigan to the Michigan Natural Resources Commission at a recent meeting.

Earlier this year, Governor Rick Snyder signed two bills into law that eliminated the minimum hunting age in Michigan and directed the NRC to create a new program for mentored youth hunting for children under the age of 10.

Under the statute, the Department of Natural Resources will offer a Mentored Youth Hunting license starting on March 1, 2012. The $7.50 license will be a "package" license that includes small game, spring and fall turkey, two deer tags, a furbearer trapping permit and an all-species fishing license. An adult mentor must be at least 21 years old, have previous hunting experience and possess a valid Michigan hunting license. Another provision of the law allows 10 year-olds to hunt big game on private land with a firearm, which was implemented starting with the 2011 deer season.

The workgroup recommendations for the Mentored Youth Hunting program include: 

No limit on the number of youth a mentor can have with him or her in the field, leaving it at the discretion of the mentor. 
A limit of two hunting devices - bow, crossbow or firearm - per mentor. 
The youth in possession of a hunting device and engaged in the act of hunting must be within arm's length of the mentor. 
The mentor shall ensure that the hunting device is sized appropriately to fit the physical abilities of the youth to ensure safe and responsible handling. 
The mentor will be held responsible for the youth's actions. 
The issued deer tags under the Mentored Youth Hunting license can be used for either sex (antlered or antlerless), are not subject to antler point restriction regulations in certain parts of the state and can only be used on private land, consistent with current state law. 
A voluntary Mentor Guide program will be developed by the DNR to educate and inform mentors of their responsibilities.

The NRC has directed the DNR to come forward with a Wildlife Conservation Order to create the regulations for Mentored Youth Hunting at the Jan. 12 meeting in Lansing. The order would be eligible for an NRC vote at the Feb. 9 meeting in Dearborn. Public comment on the proposed regulations can be made at the January or February meeting. Written comments can be sent to the NRC's executive assistant Deb Whipple at [email protected] or via U.S. mail to Natural Resources Commission, P.O. Box 30028, Lansing, MI 48909.

For more information on the NRC, including agendas and past meeting minutes, go to www.michigan.gov/nrc.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

http://www.michiganoutofdoors.com/video-channel/

sounds like a yes...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

So it's still 14 with a gun on State land for deer then right??


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> So it's still 14 with a gun on State land for deer then right??


Not certain, but I think so.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> So it's still 14 with a gun on State land for deer then right??


That regulation did not change. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Man I happy to hear this, may dedicate my spring to kids..


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If you take me on your marathon turkey hunt I will promise to act like a kid! :lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Critter said:


> If you take me on your marathon turkey hunt I will promise to act like a kid! :lol:


LOL I gotta start working on our itinerary.. We will hit SD for sure, possibly WY again but they went back to one tag :rant: But man is that the most beautiful place to kill turkeys. 

Third state is most likely up in the air... I am dieing to hit NE but with their late start date I would have to give up some of our season.. Sal wants to go back to TX, but I am against going to a place with snakes.. LOL 

If we do not go to the convention this year, we might do a second quick trip as well later to KY, PA, MO or something relatively close where I have friends. ..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Kentucky, Kentucky, Kentucky. 

Go south young man, thar be monster birds in them hollers! :coolgleam


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sal wants to go back to TX, but I am against going to a place with snakes.. LOL
> 
> . ..


I hear that. The possibility of hunkering down next to a tree or stump that might harbor a poisonous is not palatable to me either. Makes me squeamish just thinking about it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

November Sunrise said:


> I hear that. The possibility of hunkering down next to a tree or stump that might harbor a poisonous is not palatable to me either. Makes me squeamish just thinking about it.


The first day I almost broke into tears.. It was 105 degrees so they were active.. Every stick, root, etc was a snake.. I must have jumped in the air 1000 times.. I had instances where I should have crawled into position to call and refused... First time I have ever used a flashlight to get in position a gobbler in the dark.. If I go back I am going to the doc and getting some tranquilizers :lol:


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The first day I almost broke into tears.. It was 105 degrees so they were active.. Every stick, root, etc was a snake.. I must have jumped in the air 1000 times.. I had instances where I should have crawled into position to call and refused... First time I have ever used a flashlight to get in position a gobbler in the dark.. If I go back I am going to the doc and getting some tranquilizers :lol:


Oh man am I with you!! I hate snakes!!




SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Did Sal kick em out of the way for you Nancy? :lol:


----------

